# Beretta 81 BB



## Chili501 (Nov 9, 2019)

I’m looking for a recoil spring for my 81 BB, it’s got what I believe to be a 14 lb spring. I just got it from Classic Firearms and it has very little usage on it.


----------



## Shouvelhead (Oct 13, 2019)

Chili501 said:


> I'm looking for a recoil spring for my 81 BB, it's got what I believe to be a 14 lb spring. I just got it from Classic Firearms and it has very little usage on it.


Hooper Gun works has them for 11.00 plus 1.00 shipping . I ordered 2 from them last night . Wolf spring 14lb factory specs.


----------



## Chili501 (Nov 9, 2019)

Shouvelhead said:


> Hooper Gun works has them for 11.00 plus 1.00 shipping . I ordered 2 from them last night . Wolf spring 14lb factory specs.


What I wanted to say is I'm looking for lighter recoil springs. Thanks for your support


----------



## Shouvelhead (Oct 13, 2019)

Chili501 said:


> What I wanted to say is I'm looking for lighter recoil springs. Thanks for your support


Go to gunsprings.com If anyone has what you want they do


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Shouvelhead said:


> Hooper Gun works has them for 11.00 plus 1.00 shipping . I ordered 2 from them last night . Wolf spring 14lb factory specs.


+1


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shouvelhead said:


> Hooper Gun works has them for 11.00 plus 1.00 shipping . I ordered 2 from them last night . Wolf spring 14lb factory specs.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Chili501 (Nov 9, 2019)

Shouvelhead said:


> Go to gunsprings.com If anyone has what you want they do


That's the first place I looked because I've used them before and they have always had what I needed. I did reach out to there tech support to see if there was anyway to modify a spring to work. I even reached out to Beretta Italy but haven't heard back.


----------

